

Tiny JavaScript DOM selection library for modern browsers and IE5-8 - timcameronryan
https://github.com/timcameronryan/cross-browser-selection

======
underwater
This is exactly what I need. Looks much more compact, and simpler, than
<http://code.google.com/p/ierange/>

Edit: Well, that's embarrassing. It looks like you wrote ierange too. Kudos.

